# New to the allroad fam!



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey guys,
Been a long time vortex member, have had two touaregs and currently have a 2006 V10tdi. Just bought a 2005 allroad V8 with 47k miles on it to keep the treg company. I have always wanted a v8 allroad and this one is absolutely perfect. Gave the treg to the wife and I have to say I am in love with driving the allroad, it is amazing!

Will post pictures later today.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Here are the pics:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Good looking car.

Congrats. :beer:


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

Very very nice! And low miles to boot!


----------



## Foes (Jan 6, 2006)

Oo man I'm looking for the same exact thing but in black..:thumbup:


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Theres a black on about an hour away from me!

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/ctd/2360587043.html


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

i have the same car... its amazing... such a sleeper... no one suspects a wagon to have that kind of power or pickup


----------



## Foes (Jan 6, 2006)

Ahh thanks for the heads up- But it seems I was too late- User deleted the post..

How's she runnin?


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

I love the car and I have to say I am obsessed with the exhaust note, it is mesmerizing!!


----------



## Foes (Jan 6, 2006)

Awesome....Mis my old R32 exhaust note.. I'm hoping the 4.2 will replace the itch//

What have you been getting mpg wise- out of curiosity


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

I mostly drive back and forth to work within the city (5 miles), and I've seen about 17-19 mpg, a tank on the highway was alittle better but not much.


----------



## Foes (Jan 6, 2006)

Not bad.. What would you say you get out of a full tank.. 300-350 miles? How many miles have you put on it so far?

Also, something I have been pondering, do the rear seats sit flat with the trunk when they are down?

And that steering wheel looks brand new! Any chance you could take some more pics?

No issues thus far? 

Sorry for all the Q's--

Thanks a mega watt//

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yea I think last time I watched it I got around 300 miles a tank more or less. I have put alittle over 1,000 miles on it since I got it. I haven't had a chance to fold the rear seats down but will be glad to take a few pictures for you when I get a chance. The steering wheel is like brand new, as is most of the car, the interior still smells new! Haven't had an issue yet and am still loving the car.


----------



## Foes (Jan 6, 2006)

jealous :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

raleys1 said:


> Yea I think last time I watched it I got around 300 miles a tank more or less. I have put alittle over 1,000 miles on it since I got it. I haven't had a chance to fold the rear seats down but will be glad to take a few pictures for you when I get a chance. The steering wheel is like brand new, as is most of the car, the interior still smells new! Haven't had an issue yet and am still loving the car.


That is the one thing I love about the V6. 430 mi on a tank for me. But I think you made a Great Purchase. welcome to our family. GL with the car and enjoy it! :beer:


----------

